# Solution for tear staining that worked for me



## Deacon Blues (Nov 22, 2013)

So here's a picture of all the stuff I tried to get rid of eye stains, minus the yogurt.










I found an antibiotic-free natural product called Thomas Labs I-Stain that worked nicely. I called the manufacturer and asked about the active ingredients.

You can read my review here if you want.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Do you think the powder would also work on the staining around the mouth? There is more staining there on Willow than around the eyes. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Deacon Blues (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi Jackie, I believe so; its excessive moisture there serving as a breeding ground for the red yeast.

I give Rory distilled water from a Lixit No-Drip Dog Bottle ($10 on Amazon), so her beard doesn't act like a big sponge. I use distilled water in case minerals in my tap water were contributing.

I thought using distilled water would be a hassle but I find they really don't drink that much water and with these dog bottles you don't get spilling or waste and it feels like a gallon lasts a month or more.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Deacon Blues said:


> Hi Jackie, I believe so; its excessive moisture there serving as a breeding ground for the red yeast.
> 
> I give Rory distilled water from a Lixit No-Drip Dog Bottle ($10 on Amazon), so her beard doesn't act like a big sponge. I use distilled water in case minerals in my tap water were contributing.
> 
> I thought using distilled water would be a hassle but I find they really don't drink that much water and with these dog bottles you don't get spilling or waste and it feels like a gallon lasts a month or more.


not a fan of distilled water http://www.mercola.com/article/water/distilled_water_2.htm


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

more on eye stains http://healthypets.mercola.com/sites/healthypets/archive/2014/11/12/pet-tear-staining.aspx


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Deacon Blues said:


> Hi Jackie, I believe so; its excessive moisture there serving as a breeding ground for the red yeast.
> 
> I give Rory distilled water from a Lixit No-Drip Dog Bottle ($10 on Amazon), so her beard doesn't act like a big sponge.


Thanks for the tips. I have been washing her face everyday too. It looks like the red hairs are growing out and once she is trimmed a couple times it appears that she may get rid of the red around her mouth. I'm hopeful anyway.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

davetgabby said:


> more on eye stains http://healthypets.mercola.com/sites/healthypets/archive/2014/11/12/pet-tear-staining.aspx


Thank you for this link. I'm going to be reading it thoroughly. I appreciate your help.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Deacon Blues said:


> I found an antibiotic-free natural product called Thomas Labs I-Stain that worked nicely. [/URL]


Are you still happy with this product? I still haven't tried it for Willow's staining around her mouth. I was hopeful that overtime the staining would be gone by grooming. She still has it though. The reviews on Amazon are mostly good.


----------



## Deacon Blues (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi Jackie, yes I remain very pleased with this. The one thing they told me though is that it does not remove existing stains, they have to be clipped out, or groomed out over time as you are doing.

Here's the link again for reference: Treating tear and beard staining in Havanese and toy breed dogs.

Gary


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Here is what worked for Ricky. I'm not saying it will work for every dog, but it has eliminated tear staining for Ricky.

We only feed him filtered water from a Britta water filter. We wash his face every morning with a wet wash cloth. We focus on the corners of his eyes where the "gehnurpels" (low German/Amish slang word for "nasty things") tend to accumulate. We also give a quick wash to his beard which we keep cut short. If we see any accumulation of nasties at his tear ducts during the day, we give a quick once over with the wet wash cloth.

This procedure has eliminated tear staining for Ricky. Once we thought, he is over this and we stopped the daily wash. The stains returned within a week! Lesson learned!

You might want to try this but YMMV.

Ricky's Momi


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I do wash Willow's face at least once a day, but usually once in the morning and once before bed. Plus I clean out her eye boogers. (That's ******* slang for the nasty things!) I don't do the filtered water as we have well water and I feel it's pretty pure and soft. Plus we have a whole house filter on our water system. I know her staining is better than it used to be. She really gets it worse around her mouth. I truly appreciate everyone's tips.


----------



## Napria (May 17, 2015)

I was going to mention that purified water is better (for humans as well as dogs) than distilled water. Our bodies need some of the things that the distillation process removes from water.

Also, you can send me the Saco Buttermilk Powder if you're not using it anymore. It makes great pancakes


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

My two had bad mouth stains. I changed the food and it all cleared up. Both have dark hair around the eyes so maybe they were stained too. I've always just used tap water. I don't like chemicals or whiteners because I think it just can make the problem worse.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 22, 2009)

*My Name for Tear Stains*

Really don't like any of the mentioned names.

I call them dirty tears and comb/wash them out.

I don't treat, worry about or fuss with them.

My 2 fur babies are 6 and 7 years old and have never been sick. We are blessed.


----------



## Sassy's Mom (Feb 4, 2015)

Gary, I got the Thomas Labs I-Stain for Sassy's eye stains. I noticed on the package the dosage amount was 1 teaspoon up to 25 lbs and if I remember correctly Rory is about 7 lbs. How much do you give her? Do you break it up into 2 dosages. By the way Sassy weighs 7 lbs also. Thanks for the help on this.


----------



## Deacon Blues (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi Nadine, I give Rory 1/2 teaspoon per day, on her morning meal. 

A couple of things to remember; it does NOT contain a bleaching agent so existing stained hairs need to be clipped out. Be patient, it takes 3-4 weeks before you see results.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I am also using I-Stain for Willow's staining around her mouth. I've been using it for several months. Plus I wash her face everyday using Spa Facial Cleaner. I am seeing an improvement in the staining. It looks like the new growth is coming in white. Since I'm using both products, I don't really know which is helping. Willow also gets about 1/2 tsp per day of the I-Stain sprinkled and mixed into her kibble.


----------



## Sassy's Mom (Feb 4, 2015)

Thanks for the info. I felt like the 1 teaspoon was too much for her weight. I'll be giving it to Sassy at night because she'll skip breakfast occasionally. I hope it works.


----------

